# My boyfriend proposed!



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

So this is Sarah, and I'm a fairly laid back member of this forum (I post but just occasionally)... Anyways, my boyfriend and I have been together for three years this past June... and this past Sunday (August 31st), he took me to this beautiful "vista point" way out in the middle of nowhere, and we had dinner and he proposed! Of course I said yes. I'm so excited. I've been waiting for this for over a year. Just thought I'd share my exciting news with everyone!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrats, Sarah! Sounds like you're very happy with him. I hope the best for you


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats! if it was anything like it was for me, his nerves must have been frayed with the ring burning a hole in his pocket. it's tough even though you KNOW the other person will say "yes."

now get used to people asking, "have you set a date yet?"


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

congrats sarah


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Congratulations! 

My boyfriend proposed by stuffing the ring box in a basket of laundry I was folding. I just picked it up and said, "yeah"


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

haha gil, funny you should mention that. all i get is "can i see the ring?" (which of course i've been wearing 24/7), "how did he do it?" and "when is the wedding?". we're getting ready to sit down and look at a calendar. i'm just overcome with joy. 3 years ago when i met him, i thought there was no way he could be the one... just because you're supposed to go out and experience the world, and he is my first "adult" relationship. 3 years later i'm more in love with him than ever, and i can't imagine ever having to find someone else.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Felicia said:


> I just picked it up and said, "yeah"


I just cracked up at this for some reason.


Congrats Sarah!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm so happy for you!!! It might be hard at times but do your best to keep the love in between you.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Baby_Baby said:


> I can't wait until someone proposes to me! (Hopefully I won't have to wait too long!  )


aren't you only 15?

what's the rush?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

The egalitarian in me shudders, Beki, but that's your choice


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Baby_Baby said:


> My dream is to be a trophy wife :]


I have several times considered such a procurement (BTW all were Boone and Crockett class) even subsequent to calculating the fixed overhead, variable overhead, maintenance and depreciation costs.

BB: 

The problem that you will have is the reason which I discarded my several considerations.

A real trophy wife brings considerable physical danger.

Should a tube get lodged in one of their ears evacuation of available air sufficient to cause my suffocation due to equilibrium being attained with the vacuum of their cranial cavity would occur.

As you are not in possession of this condition your availability for "trophy wifing" is el zippo.

TR


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

...Whaa? :|


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

I _think_ he was trying to say that trophy wives are usually stupid, and Beki isn't. Do I get a gold star for comprehension?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey, I'm with you Beki. My dream is to be a trophy husband. Unfortunately I wasn't born pretty so I'll have to write that one off.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

COM said:


> I'll have to write that one off.


Not necessarily.

The pursuit for a gal who will support me in the style to which I can easily become accustomed continues here.

TR


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Congrats Sarah!!


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol. I think its funny to watch you guys bicker. Its all good! And thanks everyone! I'm still high from the excitement.


----------

